# Falltüren...



## Festplatte (26. Mai 2011)

*Falltüren...*

Hi Leute, jetzt ist ja die Minecraft Beta 1.6 raus aber wenn ich Falltüren crafte und einbaue sind die unsichtbar! Bitte schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Falltüren...*

Für sowas gibts den Sammelthread!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/136745-sammelthread-minecraft.html

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

